# Pellet Grills



## reidgarner

Been mulling over making the investment in a pellet smoker. Love my WSM but want something I can just set and let it do it's thang. Right now looking at Traeger and Rec Tec. Any other brands to check out? Thanks!


----------



## zinger565

Myself and several co-workers have green mountain grills. We have a local dealer which makes it easier to get.

Personally, I got as good, if not better, system than my Dad's Treager for less cash. They all operate on the same principle, and have the same basic parts: smoke chamber, auger, temp probe and temp controller, pellet hopper, and some fans to boost combustion efficiency.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I've had a RecTec 680 for several years, and I absolutely love it. I live about 2 hours away from their HQ in Augusta, and I was on the fence about buying it, so I drove up to the office, and lifted the lid on the unit. The stainless drip tray is very heavy and solid too. I surmised it as the fact that they put all of the good solid construction on the inside, and some nice touches on the outside, and that's exactly why the heft and construction of the unit sold it for me that day. You won't find a better made grill and *the best customer service* to match at that price point.

I've seen my neighbor struggle with his Traeger, and have even seen it burn the pellets inside the hopper, with the flame coming through the auger! His wife said that his food didn't taste like the stuff that comes off of my grill. :lol:

True story, I have called up there 2 times, and gotten immediate return calls. The first was to find out what time they were open so I could pick up a year's supply of pellets (you get them at $0.50/lb when you pick up at their shop, vs $1.00/lb). Their phone system had that information recorded and I hung up the phone and went on my business. Less than a minute later, I had a return phone call from an employee saying that they had a missed call from my number and if there was anything they could help me with. Try getting that from GMG, Yoder, Trager, or any other manufacturer. Not going to happen.

When I had the unit for less than a month, I had a question about how to cook a piece of meat, and hopped on Facebook Messenger, and asked my question. I got a reply in under 2 minutes from Ray Carnes himself (one of the co-owners). This was on the day before Thanksgiving. Again, try getting that from some of the other manufacturers. FWIW, you get Ray's personal cell phone number too when you buy a Rec Tec.

You might be lucky to find out if they are having another scratch and dent sale at their HQ. I went 2 years ago, and they were selling units for $250, but they had accumulated them over a few years. Not sure if they are going to do another one or not. At that same sale, I commented that my PIC cover (shelf that has the display and computer on the left) had some powder coating that was flaking off. I was sent a brand new stainless steel cover in a week, covered under warranty, no questions asked. In that package was the upgraded fire pot with ceramic igniter. Again, zero out of pocket expenses.

My operating expenses after purchase of the RT-680 consists of: pellets, electricity and meat. Everything else is covered with a phone call to them if I have a problem. I have considered buying the miniature version to take with us when we go to my in-laws to cook some briskets on.

*My first attempt at bacon, it was amazing. I need to make some more*




*Homemade calzones are amazing as well*



*Of course, brisket is beautiful. Pulled pork is boring once you master this cut of meat*


----------



## reidgarner

@Colonel K0rn awesome man. Thanks for all the info. I am leaning Rec Tec because they do look heftier and the fact that the factory store is 2 hours away. That brisket looks amazing.


----------



## Ware

I have a Yoder YS640 that I love. :thumbup:


----------



## Lonnie Mac

@Ware stole the show. I think the Yoder is absolutely the cream of the crop. ESPECIALLY with the comp cart! There are some others. Pitts and Spits.

Myself, in the absence of a Yoder, I am a rec-tec fanboy. I have enough grills, so the Rec Tec 590 fit my bill and I LOVE the thing. One thing I will give Rec Tec, the controllers with Wi-Fi is amazing to say the least. I can be at my HEB buying meat, and fire the 590 up on my phone and it will be waiting for me. Another is the hopper capacity. 30 pounds on my 590.


----------



## ctrav

My neighbor just got a Yoder smoker/grill so I was able to see it up close and personal. One word "BEAUTIFUL"!


----------



## reidgarner

@Ware wow that thing is a beast


----------



## Jconnelly6b

I think I'm ready for a pellet grill/smoker too. I had a propane grill for years, crazy wind storm blew it right over and onto the center burner knob, and it was an electric (battery) start. Wouldn't you know that sucker fired up on its own and melted the cover right off itself laying there in the center of my patio.

So I've used the 22" round Weber charcoal that the previous owner of my home left in the garage. Food tastes good but charcoal is just such a pain to pour the briquettes, hopefully have lighter fluid, wait for them to burn then spread them the wait again then finally cook. Everyone knows the story.

I've looked at Traeger and saw Z Grills also. Thinking on pulling the trigger soon so would love recommendations. It will be my grill also and will probably use it as a grill more than a smoker so would like to be able to do both well.


----------



## Dawgvet

I've had a Camp Chef pellet grill and it is OK. It does what I want it to do: grill mainly and smoke occasionally.
The biggest complaint that you hear from some entry level pellet grill owners is "can't get a great sear". One thing I would recommend without a doubt for pellet grills is to get a Grill Grate. Works great, gets very hot, and you can do nice sear marks on steaks/burgers. You just put them on top of your normal grate. The one I have has 3 plates that slide together, so I can change the size or add on if I ordered extras and cover the entire grate.
The pellets you use will make a big difference in flavor and cooking temps. I haven't been impressed with Traeger brand pellets. Not as much "smoke flavor" and I wasn't getting as much heat. I've been happy with a brand called CookinPellets, Hickory (Amazon) others can chime in with what they use.


----------



## ericgautier

@Jconnelly6b if you would like to use it more for grilling, I suggest you look into models that have open flame or has the option to switch to as open diffuser/sear zone.

Something like....





















:thumbup:


----------



## Kicker

I've recently started looking at different options for pellet grills because i'm in the same situation as @reidgarner, the OP.

I have a 22" weber smokey mountain and it's a pain to get it all setup and then to have to babysit and tinker with during a long smoke. I've also got a propane gas grill that's on it's last leg, grates burners and diffusers are all falling apart.

I have looked at pretty much every brand pellet grill i know and i always come back to the yoder. The new YS640S has the wifi capability that yoder had been missing for so long, along with the 2 piece diffuser plate, and that THICC body construction(10 guage steel). I'm pretty much sold on it already and have about 75% sold my wife on it. Just gotta sell my WSM and i think i'm golden.


----------



## Babaganoosh

I've got a Traeger myself. Well I had two but got rid of 1 because I wanted to free some room up.

As long as you maintain and keep pellet grills clean you will rarely have a problem. I've been smoking on these for over 5 years and only had one temporary issue. That was my fault for letting way too much ash fill up the fire pot.

Go with what your budget allows. If you really like it then upgrade in the future. I absolutely love my smoker. I got one for 300 and one for free so that's why I went traeger.

I sold this one recently to free up space. This was a puppy I was fostering. You would be amazed at the attention it got my for sale ad on the FB marketplace


----------



## Jconnelly6b

ericgautier said:


> @Jconnelly6b if you would like to use it more for grilling, I suggest you look into models that have open flame or has the option to switch to as open diffuser/sear zone.
> 
> Something like....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


Those are all expensive! I have not been upgraded to "Dad Level" yet, so this will be my first foray into smoking and will primarily be meals for only myself and wife.


----------



## ericgautier

Jconnelly6b said:


> Those are all expensive! I have not been upgraded to "Dad Level" yet, so this will be my first foray into smoking and will primarily be meals for only myself and wife.


I know what you mean, but trust me. I started on an "entry" level Traeger (similar to this one)and said to myself, if I like it I will upgrade. Guess what? I still have that Traeger to this day and wish all this years that I had gotten a bigger one w/ the "sear" feature. They LAST forever if you take care of it. And, if you are used to the sear on a gasser... a pellet will never deliver that sear unless you have the option to "open up" the diffuser.


----------



## Shindoman

I never realized these pellet grills were a one stop grill that could cook at such a variety of temps. Kinda cool. I'm not giving up my Pitmaker but if I was starting from scratch I would consider one. How do they perform in cold weather? One of the biggest reason I bought a Pitmaker is because it is fully insulated for consistent temps no matter the weather outside.


----------



## Ware

Shindoman said:


> I never realized these pellet grills were a one stop grill that could cook at such a variety of temps. Kinda cool. I'm not giving up my Pitmaker but if I was starting from scratch I would consider one. How do they perform in cold weather? One of the biggest reason I bought a Pitmaker is because it is fully insulated for consistent temps no matter the weather outside.


Yoder offers a thermal jacket for their pellet grills, but I can't speak to its effectiveness. When I bought mine they only recommended it for extreme situations.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@Ware you don't have much to worry with that down there in Arkansas :lol:


----------



## Ware

Jconnelly6b said:


> @Ware you don't have much to worry with that down there in Arkansas :lol:


That is the truth!


----------



## Ware

The Yoder will sear when you remove the heat deflector plate (or remove the access door on the 2-piece deflector).

On the Yoder you get better sears with GrillGrates installed.

I think @J_nick uses GrillGrates on his Traeger.


----------



## BobRoss

Ware said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never realized these pellet grills were a one stop grill that could cook at such a variety of temps. Kinda cool. I'm not giving up my Pitmaker but if I was starting from scratch I would consider one. How do they perform in cold weather? One of the biggest reason I bought a Pitmaker is because it is fully insulated for consistent temps no matter the weather outside.
> 
> 
> 
> Yoder offers a thermal jacket for their pellet grills, but I can't speak to its effectiveness. When I bought mine they only recommended it for extreme situations.
Click to expand...

I have the Daniel Boone Green Mountain Grill and use the thermal blanket here in northern Minnesota. I would say it uses more than summertime, but it is much better than no blanket. Totally worth it in pellets if you plan on using it all winter. The Wi-Fi is super nice when it is well below freezing and you don't want to go outside and check on it.


----------



## J_nick

I remove the drip pan out of my Traeger when I want to sear. I leave the first flame deflector or it will just shoot up a 4" flame straight up, probably would be good for a single steak but I'm normally cooking 2-3 at a time.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

I believe I have made my decision and am going with this Camp Chef. The wife got a $150 gift card to the Depot so want to buy from there.

Seems like the ash cleanout and ability to add the sear unit later are nice touches. Also the indirect heat shield can be pulled during cooking whereas seems all the others have to be disassembled before the cooler gets hot.

Any thoughts?

Your friend has shared a link to a Home Depot product they think you would be interested in seeing.

SmokePro SG Pellet Grill in Black

https://www.homedepot.com/p/304895767

https://youtu.be/WgJ5oMRB8f4


----------



## ericgautier

Jconnelly6b said:


> I believe I have made my decision and am going with this Camp Chef. The wife got a $150 gift card to the Depot so want to buy from there.
> 
> Seems like the ash cleanout and ability to add the sear unit later are nice touches. Also the indirect heat shield can be pulled during cooking whereas seems all the others have to be disassembled before the cooler gets hot.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Your friend has shared a link to a Home Depot product they think you would be interested in seeing.
> 
> SmokePro SG Pellet Grill in Black
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/304895767


Looks like a nice pellet grill. Do they make a bigger version? If so, go for the bigger one. :lol:


----------



## Kicker

@Ware What'd you do with your Yoder? I haven't seen it in the last couple of vids.


----------



## Ware

Kicker said:


> Ware What'd you do with your Yoder? I haven't seen it in the last couple of vids.


It is parked under the patio. I need to get it out and do a video on it sometime! :thumbup:


----------



## bigmks

This thing is a hit! I paid $400 for it @'lowes. It called the pit boss. Set it forget I like that feature haha. 800 sq in cooking space with cast iron grill. It also has a flame grill option to sear!


----------



## ctrav

bigmks said:


> This thing is a hit! I paid $400 for it @'lowes. It called the pit boss. Set it forget I like that feature haha. 800 sq in cooking space with cast iron grill. It also has a flame grill option to sear!


I looked at those and it is nice. Plus the color goes with my layout 👍🏾


----------



## ctrav

My pool builders Kung-fu is stronger than yours! I have been thinking about getting a pellet grill and my pool builder just had this delivered to me 😳.



What an awesome surprise 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> My pool builders Kung-fu is stronger than yours! I have been thinking about getting a pellet grill and my pool builder just had this delivered to me 😳.
> 
> 
> 
> What an awesome surprise 👍🏾👍🏾


I'd say! Congrats! Now what are you going to cook for us? :lol:


----------



## Kicker

sweet. I'm a few days out (i hope) from purchasing the yoder ys640. As long as my wife still agrees with it.


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pool builders Kung-fu is stronger than yours! I have been thinking about getting a pellet grill and my pool builder just had this delivered to me 😳.
> 
> 
> 
> What an awesome surprise 👍🏾👍🏾
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say! Congrats! Now what are you going to cook for us? :lol:
Click to expand...

Whatever y'all want as there is so much to try...
Thing is I would have chosen a different grill but I'm soooooo appreciative I will accept and use it till I burn a hole in it 😎


----------



## ctrav

Kicker said:


> sweet. I'm a few days out (i hope) from purchasing the yoder ys640. As long as my wife still agrees with it.


A Yoder was on my list but I'm thankful and I will do my best to wear this thing out! 😎👍🏾


----------



## ctrav

She looks good but the pool. I did an initial burn off already and will put on some bacon and meat trimmings tomorrow to season it.


----------



## ctrav

First test run...delicious 👍🏾


----------



## dfw_pilot

Wow, nice score!


----------



## ctrav

dfw_pilot said:


> Wow, nice score!


Thanks!! One heck of a surprise for sure 😎👍🏾


----------



## Carrie-Waltz

Hi, everyone! Need some help!
Is a pellet grill better than gas one? What are the advantages?
I'm looking for a gas grill now and I've alredy added Fuego gas grill to my cart on amazon, as it has many positive reviews and other user send me this article I liked https://pickadvisor.org/best-gas-grills-under-500/

BUT!
I accidently saw pellet grill, and now I wander, maybe its cheeper to use!? I know nothing about these grills and I haven't seen them before. Now I'm googling this topic, but I'd appreciate some users feedback


----------



## Jconnelly6b

What do you like to do on the grill? What foods will you primarily be cooking?


----------



## ctrav

What do your friends, family, neighbors, co-workers have? I have had charcoal and gas grills but recently received a pellet grill. I have only cooked on the pellet twice so it's not fair to go all in on it just yet. I do like what I see so far!! Easy to use and no flare ups. Pellet may be the most expensive to operate but not exactly sure just yet...


----------



## Ware

That's a tough question - I have cooked on a lot of different grills, using a lot of different fuels, and they all have their pros/cons.

I don't think there is anything cheaper about running a pellet grill - especially if you're feeding it quality pellets.

For quick weeknight cooks I prefer the convenience of my gas grill, but it's hard to beat the wood-fired taste I get from my pellet grill.

If you plan on doing a lot of smoking or slow roasting, a pellet grill will outperform the gas grill.

So I guess my best advice would be to just get both. :lol:


----------



## Carrie-Waltz

Jconnelly6b said:


> What do you like to do on the grill? What foods will you primarily be cooking?


We mostly grill fish and burgers


----------



## Carrie-Waltz

People in my area mostly use gas grills, I also have small electic grill


----------



## dfw_pilot

Carrie-Waltz said:


> People in my area mostly use gas grills, I also have small electic grill


Only a guess, but in the cold north, an BGE/Kamodo or gas grill would use less energy to stay up to temperature over a pellet grill.


----------



## Babaganoosh

dfw_pilot said:


> Carrie-Waltz said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in my area mostly use gas grills, I also have small electic grill
> 
> 
> 
> Only a guess, but in the cold north, an BGE/Kamodo or gas grill would use less energy to stay up to temperature over a pellet grill.
Click to expand...

They make blankets for the pellet grills for when you use it in cold weather.


----------



## bp2878

My original treagar. Bought when they first came out with pellet grills.Took the legs off and made this counter top and cabinet. Want to upgrade to a rec tec, but this one has served me well and I'll use it until it breaks down. Once you get a pellet grill, you will not want anything else.


----------



## ctrav

bp2878 said:


> My original treagar. Bought when they first came out with pellet grills.Took the legs off and made this counter top and cabinet. Want to upgrade to a rec tec, but this one has served me well and I'll use it until it breaks down. Once you get a pellet grill, you will not want anything else.


That is absolutely awesome! Any tips and tricks to pellet cooking you care to share? I'm new to pellet and always looking to learn. Thanks...


----------



## bp2878

ctrav said:


> bp2878 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My original treagar. Bought when they first came out with pellet grills.Took the legs off and made this counter top and cabinet. Want to upgrade to a rec tec, but this one has served me well and I'll use it until it breaks down. Once you get a pellet grill, you will not want anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely awesome! Any tips and tricks to pellet cooking you care to share? I'm new to pellet and always looking to learn. Thanks...
Click to expand...

I think a great accessory to any smoker is a good cooler. Yeti, artic, one of those types. When I smoke something low and slow, like a butt, or brisket, it really makes all the difference to let it cool super slow in a high quality cooler. My butts take about 20 hours to cook. 8 on pellet grill, another 6 or so in the oven wrapped in foil, then straight to the cooler for another 5 or 6 hours. It ends up full of moisture, not dry at all. I like the flavor of the meat rather than sauce, so not having to add moisture back to it via sauce lets the meat sing. Also check out the 3-2-1 method for ribs. 3 hours on the smoke, 2 hours in the oven wrapped in foil with braising liquid(I like unfiltered pure apple juice, like martinelies brand and butter), then 1 hour back on grill basting with sauce every 10 minutes. You can play with the temps to get hour preferred texture and doneness. I love my pellet grill, everything taste so much better on it. I use the cheaper pit boss pellets rather than the traeger brand. They are 15$ for 40lbs rather than 20$ for 20lbs. I used the expensive ones for years before switching to these and honestly can't tell the difference.


----------



## ctrav

bp2878 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bp2878 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My original treagar. Bought when they first came out with pellet grills.Took the legs off and made this counter top and cabinet. Want to upgrade to a rec tec, but this one has served me well and I'll use it until it breaks down. Once you get a pellet grill, you will not want anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely awesome! Any tips and tricks to pellet cooking you care to share? I'm new to pellet and always looking to learn. Thanks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think a great accessory to any smoker is a good cooler. Yeti, artic, one of those types. When I smoke something low and slow, like a butt, or brisket, it really makes all the difference to let it cool super slow in a high quality cooler. My butts take about 20 hours to cook. 8 on pellet grill, another 6 or so in the oven wrapped in foil, then straight to the cooler for another 5 or 6 hours. It ends up full of moisture, not dry at all. I like the flavor of the meat rather than sauce, so not having to add moisture back to it via sauce lets the meat sing. Also check out the 3-2-1 method for ribs. 3 hours on the smoke, 2 hours in the oven wrapped in foil with braising liquid(I like unfiltered pure apple juice, like martinelies brand and butter), then 1 hour back on grill basting with sauce every 10 minutes. You can play with the temps to get hour preferred texture and doneness. I love my pellet grill, everything taste so much better on it. I use the cheaper pit boss pellets rather than the traeger brand. They are 15$ for 40lbs rather than 20$ for 20lbs. I used the expensive ones for years before switching to these and honestly can't tell the difference.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback...
- what temps do you shoot for on the pellet grill for butts and brisket
- on my weber smoker I found that 3 hours at around 250 degrees worked well for 3 slabs of baby backs vs the 3-2-1 method...perhaps because baby backs cook quicker
- I bought the trigger pellets from Costco (33# for $20) and also found 20# bag of Pitt boss for $10

Question - say Im going to smoke something at 250 degrees, do I turn on the pellet grill and set temp at 250 or should I initially set the grill for a higher temp like 400 to get started and then set the cook temp?


----------



## Dawgvet

ctrav said:


> Question - say Im going to smoke something at 250 degrees, do I turn on the pellet grill and set temp at 250 or should I initially set the grill for a higher temp like 400 to get started and then set the cook temp?


If you are smoking (not grilling) you set the desired smoking temp. Think of it this way, a lower temp allows the pellets to smolder (more smoke). A higher temp "burns" through the pellets (less smoke) to maintain the higher temps. So, you would just be wasting a lot of pellets to go up to 400 and then come down. I can attain a constant 225 F in mine in about 10 to 15 min.
I've even seen some people recommend adding the meat as soon as you turn on the smoker (before attaining temp) since that is when it creates the most smoke and you are not "wasting" that smoke. Part of me is very hesitant to do that though. :lol:


----------



## chrismar

I've been seeing an ad for a crowd funded "Z Grill" on my facebook feed, recently:

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/z-grills-affordable-7-in-1-wood-pellet-grill

Has anyone ever heard of it? I've been exploring pellet grills to replace my WSM, and this looks like a decent prospect.

edit: the forum seems to be trying to show this inline, and it's failing. Here's an alternate:

Z-Grill on Indiegogo


----------



## Jconnelly6b

I've seen them online as well, mostly on facebook. I think they are pushing them hard.

I just bought the Camp Chef Slide and Grill a few weeks ago to replace my charcoal weber and have the ability to smoke. It does both grilling and smoking extremely well, and was in stock at ****s in S. Plainfield and I picked it up the same day.

Camp Chef has the ability to pull the deflector heat shield away from the firebox while the unit is operating, so you can smoke and then pull the lever to reverse sear. I'm pretty sure most of the others you have to take that shield out before you start cooking. Also the ash cleanout system is just emptying a cup at the bottom.

So far I have smoked salmon and chicken, and grilled burgers and chicken. All have been impressive.


----------



## ericgautier

Jconnelly6b said:


> So far I have smoked salmon and chicken, and grilled burgers and chicken. All have been impressive.


Pics or it didn't happen. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Dawgvet said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question - say Im going to smoke something at 250 degrees, do I turn on the pellet grill and set temp at 250 or should I initially set the grill for a higher temp like 400 to get started and then set the cook temp?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are smoking (not grilling) you set the desired smoking temp. Think of it this way, a lower temp allows the pellets to smolder (more smoke). A higher temp "burns" through the pellets (less smoke) to maintain the higher temps. So, you would just be wasting a lot of pellets to go up to 400 and then come down. I can attain a constant 225 F in mine in about 10 to 15 min.
> I've even seen some people recommend adding the meat as soon as you turn on the smoker (before attaining temp) since that is when it creates the most smoke and you are not "wasting" that smoke. Part of me is very hesitant to do that though. :lol:
Click to expand...

Thanks...


----------



## Jconnelly6b

This mixed bag was the first time running it with okay results. Ended up overcooking the burgers but they tasted delicious.





These chicken leg quarters were over the weekend, and quite possibly the best chicken I've ever had. Smoked at 250F for 2 hours, then pulled the heat shield and crisped up the skin for 5 mins. Used Rufus Teague dry rub liberally before they went on.


----------



## bp2878

Dawgvet said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question - say Im going to smoke something at 250 degrees, do I turn on the pellet grill and set temp at 250 or should I initially set the grill for a higher temp like 400 to get started and then set the cook temp?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are smoking (not grilling) you set the desired smoking temp. Think of it this way, a lower temp allows the pellets to smolder (more smoke). A higher temp "burns" through the pellets (less smoke) to maintain the higher temps. So, you would just be wasting a lot of pellets to go up to 400 and then come down. I can attain a constant 225 F in mine in about 10 to 15 min.
> I've even seen some people recommend adding the meat as soon as you turn on the smoker (before attaining temp) since that is when it creates the most smoke and you are not "wasting" that smoke. Part of me is very hesitant to do that though. :lol:
Click to expand...

I put the meat on, then turn on the smoker when doing a long cook like a butt. Not to achieve more smoke, but only out of laziness. I only have to walk out there once. The extra smoke is minimal, the grill only smokes heavily for about a minute or so. When doing a short cook, I will let it get up to temp then put the food on. You will find you get better smoke around 160-180. 250 is a little hot for slow cooking. Ill do 225 when smoking a turkey or chicken, but for a butt or brisket, as slow and low as possible. You only have up until 145 until the smoke stops influencing the flavor, after that, you may as well put it in the oven to obtain your done temp.


----------



## ctrav

bp2878 said:


> Dawgvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question - say Im going to smoke something at 250 degrees, do I turn on the pellet grill and set temp at 250 or should I initially set the grill for a higher temp like 400 to get started and then set the cook temp?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are smoking (not grilling) you set the desired smoking temp. Think of it this way, a lower temp allows the pellets to smolder (more smoke). A higher temp "burns" through the pellets (less smoke) to maintain the higher temps. So, you would just be wasting a lot of pellets to go up to 400 and then come down. I can attain a constant 225 F in mine in about 10 to 15 min.
> I've even seen some people recommend adding the meat as soon as you turn on the smoker (before attaining temp) since that is when it creates the most smoke and you are not "wasting" that smoke. Part of me is very hesitant to do that though. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put the meat on, then turn on the smoker when doing a long cook like a butt. Not to achieve more smoke, but only out of laziness. I only have to walk out there once. The extra smoke is minimal, the grill only smokes heavily for about a minute or so. When doing a short cook, I will let it get up to temp then put the food on. You will find you get better smoke around 160-180. 250 is a little hot for slow cooking. Ill do 225 when smoking a turkey or chicken, but for a butt or brisket, as slow and low as possible. You only have up until 145 until the smoke stops influencing the flavor, after that, you may as well put it in the oven to obtain your done temp.
Click to expand...

Thanks...


----------



## ericgautier

Jconnelly6b said:


> This mixed bag was the first time running it with okay results. Ended up overcooking the burgers but they tasted delicious.
> 
> These chicken leg quarters were over the weekend, and quite possibly the best chicken I've ever had. Smoked at 250F for 2 hours, then pulled the heat shield and crisped up the skin for 5 mins. Used Rufus Teague dry rub liberally before they went on.


Those look damn good! :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

ctrav said:


> Thanks for the feedback...
> - what temps do you shoot for on the pellet grill for butts and brisket
> - on my weber smoker I found that 3 hours at around 250 degrees worked well for 3 slabs of baby backs vs the 3-2-1 method...perhaps because baby backs cook quicker
> - I bought the trigger pellets from Costco (33# for $20) and also found 20# bag of Pitt boss for $10
> 
> Question - say Im going to smoke something at 250 degrees, do I turn on the pellet grill and set temp at 250 or should I initially set the grill for a higher temp like 400 to get started and then set the cook temp?


Do you have a temperature probe that you can set on the grate itself? I found that to be useful because grate temp seems to be hotter than what is displayed on the controller (could just be my pellet grill). IE: If I set controller to 180... grate temp was around 225. If you have a second shelf, the temperature on that could be different as well.

I would start at a lower temp actually. It is easier to bump up the temp than lower in down. So, if you want 250 grate temp, start the pellet grill at 180 or so.


----------



## ctrav

ericgautier said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback...
> - what temps do you shoot for on the pellet grill for butts and brisket
> - on my weber smoker I found that 3 hours at around 250 degrees worked well for 3 slabs of baby backs vs the 3-2-1 method...perhaps because baby backs cook quicker
> - I bought the trigger pellets from Costco (33# for $20) and also found 20# bag of Pitt boss for $10
> 
> Question - say Im going to smoke something at 250 degrees, do I turn on the pellet grill and set temp at 250 or should I initially set the grill for a higher temp like 400 to get started and then set the cook temp?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a temperature probe that you can set on the grate itself? I found that to be useful because grate temp seems to be hotter than what is displayed on the controller (could just be my pellet grill). IE: If I set controller to 180... grate temp was around 225. If you have a second shelf, the temperature on that could be different as well.
> 
> I would start at a lower temp actually. It is easier to bump up the temp than lower in down. So, if you want 250 grate temp, start the pellet grill at 180 or so.
Click to expand...

Great idea as I do have a probe!!


----------



## ctrav

So I own a built in Coyote grill, Weber Smoky Mountain and the Louisiana Pellet grill which is quickly becoming my favorite!


----------



## ctrav

Just pulled these from the Pellet Grill!


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> Just pulled these from the Pellet Grill!


The pellet grill is almost like cheating isn't it. 

You're killing me with all these delicious pics.


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just pulled these from the Pellet Grill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pellet grill is almost like cheating isn't it.
> 
> You're killing me with all these delicious pics.
Click to expand...

Yes it is 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## adgattoni

Anyone here grill with their pellet grill? Trying to decide whether to get some grill grates or simply get a blackstone griddle (or knockoff).


----------



## Kicker

From what i've seen, and part of the reason i'm sold on the ys640s, is that grilling is capable albeit slightly different than a gas/charcoal.

I fully intend to mostly grill on my future yoder and smoke occasionally. I'll be ordering the grill grates for it as well.

From what i've seen of the grillgrates, i'd be likely to just use those as replacements/upgrades on any grill/smoker.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

adgattoni said:


> Anyone here grill with their pellet grill? Trying to decide whether to get some grill grates or simply get a blackstone griddle (or knockoff).


I grill on my Camp Chef for burgers and such. Pull the heat deflector handle and you have direct flame from the pellets. It works great.

If you're looking to grill a lot of things at once it may not be the best as the firebox is small compared to the full size of the grill and/or compared to a 3 burner gas grill.


----------



## Ware

Jconnelly6b said:


> ...If you're looking to grill a lot of things at once it may not be the best as the firebox is small compared to the full size of the grill and/or compared to a 3 burner gas grill.


This is sort of my experience doing direct grilling on my YS640. With the GrillGrates I get good direct heat on about half the main grate (the firebox end). It is definitely workable though.


----------



## TheDadofAllTrades

I still like my pitt boss. I didn't do a whole lot of research, but for the size and price I like it. I was able to smoke 7 racks of ribs at once. 
https://youtu.be/bZv2c5ZDk-4


----------



## Ware

Good channel to sub for pellet grill recipe ideas. ATBBQ is a storefront in Wichita that is run by the family that owns Yoder Smokers.

https://youtu.be/ZzaxKvKK2f0


----------



## Ware

Here's a good look at the new Yoder YS640S features. I cannot wait until they release the board upgrade for my legacy YS640 Comp Cart.

https://youtu.be/QocJjJVttfM


----------



## PNW_George

Ware said:


> I have a Yoder YS640 that I love. :thumbup:


I am set with a nice 42" Lynx propane Grill but have been considering adding a smoker. I like the Yoder and assume the only difference between the standard and competition is the stand and more robust wheels but is there an option to get a competition stand in black instead of orange? That may be a hard sell for my wife and I can't say I am crazy about it either. Other then that, the 640s looks great.

Edit; I see on the web page an option for a black or silver cart in addition to orange. Problem solved.


----------



## Ware

PNW_George said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Yoder YS640 that I love. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I am set with a nice 42" Lynx propane Grill but have been considering adding a smoker. I like the Yoder and assume the only difference between the standard and competition is the stand and more robust wheels but is there an option to get a competition stand in black instead of orange? That may be a hard sell for my wife and I can't say I am crazy about it either. Other then that, the 640s looks great.
> 
> Edit; I see on the web page an option for a black or silver cart in addition to orange. Problem solved.
Click to expand...

For sure - I think they will do custom colors too.

And yes, they are identical other than the cart.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> So I own a built in Coyote grill, Weber Smoky Mountain and the Louisiana Pellet grill which is quickly becoming my favorite!


You got plans for any of those around September 30th?


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I own a built in Coyote grill, Weber Smoky Mountain and the Louisiana Pellet grill which is quickly becoming my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got plans for any of those around September 30th?
Click to expand...

Fairly certain I will have something cooking around that time 👍🏾😎


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I own a built in Coyote grill, Weber Smoky Mountain and the Louisiana Pellet grill which is quickly becoming my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got plans for any of those around September 30th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fairly certain I will have something cooking around that time 👍🏾😎
Click to expand...

It may just work out because I'm fairly certain I'll be hungry around that time.


----------



## Kicker

FINALLY got my Yoder YS640s ordered and delivered this week.

I'm excited and a bit intimidated at the same time (no idea why). I'll go through the burnoff and seasoning process this weekend.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Kicker said:


> FINALLY got my Yoder YS640s ordered and delivered this week.
> 
> I'm excited and a bit intimidated at the same time (no idea why). I'll go through the burnoff and seasoning process this weekend.


Congrats and nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Kicker said:


> FINALLY got my Yoder YS640s ordered and delivered this week.
> 
> I'm excited and a bit intimidated at the same time (no idea why). I'll go through the burnoff and seasoning process this weekend.


Congrats! I ordered the new controller upgrade for mine - it arrived just before I left town for GIE, so I haven't had a chance to install it yet.


----------



## MrMeaner

Ware said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY got my Yoder YS640s ordered and delivered this week.
> 
> I'm excited and a bit intimidated at the same time (no idea why). I'll go through the burnoff and seasoning process this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I ordered the new controller upgrade for mine - it arrived just before I left town for GIE, so I haven't had a chance to install it yet.
Click to expand...

Ware, I have the YS640 Comp cart and interested in doing the upgrade. How much was the upgraded controller? Hve you had a chance to install it yet?


----------



## Kicker

MrMeaner said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY got my Yoder YS640s ordered and delivered this week.
> 
> I'm excited and a bit intimidated at the same time (no idea why). I'll go through the burnoff and seasoning process this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I ordered the new controller upgrade for mine - it arrived just before I left town for GIE, so I haven't had a chance to install it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ware, I have the YS640 Comp cart and interested in doing the upgrade. How much was the upgraded controller? Hve you had a chance to install it yet?
Click to expand...

It's $399 for the 640


----------



## Ware

MrMeaner said:


> Ware, I have the YS640 Comp cart and interested in doing the upgrade. How much was the upgraded controller? Hve you had a chance to install it yet?


The basic upgrade is $399. A little steep, but I figure the FireBoard wireless thermometer tech they built into it is probably worth some fraction of that.

I also went ahead and added the ceramic ignitor and improved burn grate option for $99.

I have not had a chance to install it yet - hopefully this weekend. I'll post up what I think of it.


----------



## MrMeaner

Ware said:


> MrMeaner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware, I have the YS640 Comp cart and interested in doing the upgrade. How much was the upgraded controller? Hve you had a chance to install it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> The basic upgrade is $399. A little steep, but I figure the FireBoard wireless thermometer tech they built into it is probably worth some fraction of that.
> 
> I also went ahead and added the ceramic ignitor and improved burn grate option for $99.
> 
> I have not had a chance to install it yet - hopefully this weekend. I'll post up what I think of it.
Click to expand...

Nice and yes let us know what you think about the new controller

Well no wonder I could not find it on Yoders site lol - yeah its a little pricey.


----------



## alter_nate

ericgautier said:


> Jconnelly6b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are all expensive! I have not been upgraded to "Dad Level" yet, so this will be my first foray into smoking and will primarily be meals for only myself and wife.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, but trust me. I started on an "entry" level Traeger (similar to this one)and said to myself, if I like it I will upgrade. Guess what? I still have that Traeger to this day and wish all this years that I had gotten a bigger one w/ the "sear" feature. They LAST forever if you take care of it. And, if you are used to the sear on a gasser... a pellet will never deliver that sear unless you have the option to "open up" the diffuser.
Click to expand...

We are in a same boat. Got Traeger (Lil Tex Elite 22, I believe), been using it for about 1.5 yrs now. And I must admit, the best smoked turkey breast ever came off of it! I have also cooked pizza and pig sticks with great success. Though I agree that the smoke flavor is milder (as everyone around me says), but it suits me. 
Not looking for a bigger one as a replacement since I cook mostly for small dinners (me + wife + occasional guests).

For family gatherings we use dad's UDS, but for me it might be an overkill


----------



## PNW_George

I reserved a Yoder YS640S YFi Silver Competition Pellet Grill. It won't be available until early August but have a few questions for current Yoder owners.

https://www.yodersmokers.com/pellet/the-ys640s-competition-pellet-grill/

What are the must have "Available options"?
What are the nice to have "Available Options"?
What are the waste of money "Available Options"? (The last four on the product page plus the custom color I have no interest in for example)
What other accessories' will I need specific to pellet grills? (I have basic gas grill accessories)

How difficult is it to maintain and clean? Watching some of the videos it seems a lot of sauce and grease drops through the grates.

I enjoy my gas grill but am looking forward to adding some smoky flavor and slow cooked meats to my grilling.

Thanks.


----------



## Ware

@PNW_George I have and would recommend the GrillGrates, cover, and half depth second shelf.


----------



## Kicker

Ware said:


> @PNW_George I have and would recommend the GrillGrates, cover, and half depth second shelf.


I would also recommend these.

I'm more tempted to get the folding top shelf from https://smokercarts.com/ instead of the half depth. It gives you the flexability of a half shelf or full shelf depending on what you need.


----------



## Ware

Kicker said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> @PNW_George I have and would recommend the GrillGrates, cover, and half depth second shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> I would also recommend these.
> 
> I'm more tempted to get the folding top shelf from https://smokercarts.com/ instead of the half depth. It gives you the flexability of a half shelf or full shelf depending on what you need.
Click to expand...

That's cool. Had no idea there was aftermarket support for Yoder.


----------



## PNW_George

Thanks @Ware and @Kicker

Is the half shelf used in place of one of the stainless steel shelves that come with the competition cart? I get the convenience of just leaving the shelf in but since I think I will have a full size shelf, just exchanging them may work OK to start.

Cover and direct grill grates I agree. Odd thermometers are not standard so I would want at least one or are two recommended?

What do you think of the grease shield and cast iron griddle? Those are the other two I'm curious about.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ware

PNW_George said:


> ...Is the half shelf used in place of one of the stainless steel shelves that come with the competition cart? I get the convenience of just leaving the shelf in but since I think I will have a full size shelf, just exchanging them may work OK to start...


The stainless steel shelves listed as a standard feature on the competition cart model are the exterior shelves on the front and smoke stack side of the smoker. These shelves are chrome plated round bar on the standard/non-competition cart YS640's.










The half-depth second shelf option replaces the standard interior top shelf shown in this photo:










The standard top shelf that is included gives you more cooking space, but the half-depth shelf allows for easier access to the main grate. This comes in handy when direct grilling. Think of the half-depth shelf as more like a warming rack you see on a lot of gas grills:












PNW_George said:


> ...Odd thermometers are not standard so I would want at least one or are two recommended?


I have the optional dual lid thermometers on mine. They look cool, but they can be frustrating because they almost never match each other or the temp setpoint, which is measured down next to the main grate. You can use them as a guide to learn how the smoker is running, but I think the best way to monitor actual cooking temps is a probe attached to each grate. There are some aftermarket options to do this, or you could attach the Yoder probes with some grate clips. That said, once I got a good feel for the smoker, I just set the temp and let it do its thing.



PNW_George said:


> ...What do you think of the grease shield and cast iron griddle? Those are the other two I'm curious about.


The grease shield was not an option when I bought mine, but it makes a lot of sense. I'm extra careful and I still get an occasional drip down the front of the smoker. It is frustrating, so this looks like a good fix for that.

I have a griddle for my Weber gas grill, so I haven't needed one for the Yoder.

Other options:

I was intrigued by the 3-tier smoking rack when it was announced, but when I saw it at ATBBQ while visiting some family in Wichita, I decided I could live without it. The racks are spaced a little too close together for my taste. It could get you buy in a pinch if you needed extra space and were cooking thin things like ribs, but I think it would only be useful in certain scenarios.

The full set of stainless shelves is pricey at $407, but they would be nice. No risk of rusting, and for smoking I almost prefer the expanded metal top rack over the the round bar main grates. I feel like heavy items like pork shoulder are less prone to sticking - probably due to increased surface area/less pressure. My non-stainless expanded metal top rack has developed a little rust around the edges where there isn't a coating of grease/oil when I don't cook on it for an extended period of time.


----------



## g-man

I'm going to hijack a bit this thread. Any good cleaning methods for a pellet grill? An easy way to clean the ash and the grease?


----------



## PNW_George

Thank you @Ware

My bad for assuming the exact same description meant the same thing but it makes sense now; cart shelves vs grill shelves . The cost of options does add up.


----------



## rotolow

g-man said:


> I'm going to hijack a bit this thread. Any good cleaning methods for a pellet grill? An easy way to clean the ash and the grease?


I use a beat up old cordless vacuum to get the ashes out. For grease it's just a little simple green and some paper towels.

I have a Reqtec and it does an okay job with getting the grease to run into the drip bucket so I don't have to clean too much. I have to vacuum the ash out every couple of cooks.


----------



## Ware

rotolow said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to hijack a bit this thread. Any good cleaning methods for a pellet grill? An easy way to clean the ash and the grease?
> 
> 
> 
> I use a beat up old cordless vacuum to get the ashes out. For grease it's just a little simple green and some paper towels.
> 
> I have a Reqtec and it does an okay job with getting the grease to run into the drip bucket so I don't have to clean too much. I have to vacuum the ash out every couple of cooks.
Click to expand...

I use a handheld ~2.5 gallon shop vac to suck the ashes out.


----------



## PNW_George

I got a call from my Yoder dealer, someone canceled their order and I was moved up to an earlier delivery, sometime in July.

While researching I read about a few too many reports of rust and needing to touch up the paint and am having second thoughts even though I assume the issue may be overblown on forums.

That led me to opening my search and learning about MAK Grills. They have stainless steel for the grill and powder coated aluminum steel for the cart, hopper and cold smoker. They even have an All-Stainless Two-Star General model. Living in the PNW I deal with a bit of moisture and I'm a bit worried about a Yoder rusting.

Anyone familiar with MAK Grills? I haven't seen either in person, love the look of the Yoder Competition cart, but I like the way my Stainless Lynx propane grill has held up over the 5 or 6 years I have owned it.

https://makgrills.com/


----------



## ericgautier

PNW_George said:


> https://makgrills.com/


Also check out - https://cookshack.com/products/fast-eddys-by-cookshack-pg1000-pellet-grill one advantage is the double walled construction that saves you on pellets.

"Fuel Usage: 1.2 lbs of pellets per hour at 400° F
Construction and Insulation: Double Walled Construction surrounding 850° F Spin-Glas® Insulation for superior heat retention, fuel savings and maximum cooking performance"


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> PNW_George said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://makgrills.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Also check out - https://cookshack.com/products/fast-eddys-by-cookshack-pg1000-pellet-grill one advantage is the double walled construction that saves you on pellets.
> 
> "Fuel Usage: 1.2 lbs of pellets per hour at 400° F
> Construction and Insulation: Double Walled Construction surrounding 850° F Spin-Glas® Insulation for superior heat retention, fuel savings and maximum cooking performance"
Click to expand...

+1 on the Cookshack - they are made in Oklahoma. Memphis is another stainless pellet grill option.


----------



## PNW_George

Thanks @ericgautier and @Ware

I am aware of Memphis, a very nice looking grill. Comments I've read rate it as superior to the MAK Two Star General for high heat grilling but not as good at smoking. It is not made in the USA anymore and I have a gas grill for searing when needed but still worth considering. I'm not crazy about the look of the Cookshack Fast Eddy's or the reported separate cooking zones but also worth looking in to. I am also adding the Pitts & Spitts Maverick to my list. Not sure how my wife will like the traditional smoker style but it has an 8 inch wheel option I like.

Everything I'm reading keeps pointing to the MAK Two Star but those tend to come from a couple forums with dedicated MAK sections.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jgourley124

As many of you have these super nice grills I can honestly say my zgrills 700 series is great. I upgraded that controller to a pellet pro pid controller and the temps stay within 5 degrees and cooks fantastically. I contemplated getting a Traeger but the cost was out of my budget.


----------



## LucidLawns

Got a recteq 340 over here and I love this thing!

Smoked these ribs on it about a month ago


----------



## PNW_George

I finally put myself out of my research misery and ordered the MAK Grills All-Stainless Two-Star General Grill with front shelf. It will be around 7 weeks before it ships but that isn't much different than the Yoder I was considering or the others I researched. An image of the standard version is at the bottom of this post

I did hear about another that was just released, the Lone Star Grilz Pellet grill. It looks really nice but like Yoder is made out of steel and I don't want to deal with potential rust though I don't think it is that big an issue. Plus I am around 350 on the waiting list.

https://lonestargrillz.com/collections/pellet-smokers-coming-soon/products/pellet-smoker


----------



## Ware

A buddy sent me this meme earlier this morning… :lol:


----------



## PNW_George

Ware said:


> A buddy sent me this meme earlier this morning… :lol:


I see where you are going with that.


----------



## ksturfguy

I think it's time for me to buy a pellet grill. Also considered an electric smoker but seems like pellet will provide better smoke flavor and I can grill with it. Granted I'll still do a majority of my grilling on my gas grill.

For the pellet grills I'm trying to decide between a Green Mountain, Pitt Boss, Grilla or Rec Tec. Trying to stay in the $800 or below range but also dont want to buy anything too cheap.


----------



## Wiley

ksturfguy said:


> I think it's time for me to buy a pellet grill. Also considered an electric smoker but seems like pellet will provide better smoke flavor and I can grill with it. Granted I'll still do a majority of my grilling on my gas grill.
> 
> For the pellet grills I'm trying to decide between a Green Mountain, Pitt Boss, Grilla or Rec Tec. Trying to stay in the $800 or below range but also dont want to buy anything too cheap.


I have a Green Mountain Daniel Boone and couldn't be happier. Use it 2-3 times a week and I've never had an issue.


----------



## falconsfan

I have 2 Rec Tec's and they are great grills. The 590 should fit your needs. They are made like battleships and customer service is excellent. Visit the forums or FB pages for your candidates and notice how some have sub par customer service. Rec Tec is a phone call away 7 days / week if needed. Based in Augusta, Ga.


----------



## Kicker

ksturfguy said:


> I think it's time for me to buy a pellet grill. Also considered an electric smoker but seems like pellet will provide better smoke flavor and I can grill with it. Granted I'll still do a majority of my grilling on my gas grill.
> 
> For the pellet grills I'm trying to decide between a Green Mountain, Pitt Boss, Grilla or Rec Tec. Trying to stay in the $800 or below range but also dont want to buy anything too cheap.


Of that list, I'd go with Rec Tec.


----------



## ksturfguy

Ended up getting the Green Mountain Daniel Boone Prime+. My local store had a closeout sale for $699. Was $799. They had a closeout sale because GMG is changing the name of the Daniel Boone to the Ledge. It will be the same exact grill just different name so figured might as well take advantage of the discount.

If I enjoy the pellet grill (never used one before) then maybe next time I'll buy a req tec or Grilla or even go big time with a Yoder, I love BBQ, probably my favorite type of food so I'm looking forward to using it.


----------



## PNW_George

My MAK SS 2-Star Pellet Grill was delivered today. I assembled what they could ship. The door to the cart, the front shelf and a searing grate are backordered. I ordered some 3rd party 5" SS Casters but they sent the wrong ones but are exchanging them for me.

Time to figure out the controller and set up WIFI before I season it and decide what I should cook first.


----------



## mosleyjessie

I have two vertical smokers they are great.


----------



## CLT49er

Since these pellet grills incorporate electrical components, how do they hold up against the rain? Obviously you want them covered but overnight unattended smoking, are you worried about popup rain showers?


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI

CLT49er said:


> Since these pellet grills incorporate electrical components, how do they hold up against the rain? Obviously you want them covered but overnight unattended smoking, are you worried about popup rain showers?


rain isn't good for anything but our lawns. Im sure most pellet grills can handle it just fine but its gatta take a toll eventually. My smoker isn't pellet fueled or electric but regardless when the weather isn't great I just set up my EZUP over it and protect it from rain. Also helps to block out direct sun which can cause temp fluctuations. Added bonus. When you're not smoking but you use the EZUP, it smells like BBQ :thumbup:


----------



## cavince79

Mine isn't pellet, but still has electric components, so I'll throw a 10x10 pop up tent over it and shield a couple sides if the wind/rain is coming.


----------



## rotolow

ksturfguy said:


> I think it's time for me to buy a pellet grill. Also considered an electric smoker but seems like pellet will provide better smoke flavor and I can grill with it. Granted I'll still do a majority of my grilling on my gas grill.
> 
> For the pellet grills I'm trying to decide between a Green Mountain, Pitt Boss, Grilla or Rec Tec. Trying to stay in the $800 or below range but also dont want to buy anything too cheap.


I went RecTeq:

https://www.recteq.com/products/rt-590-wood-pellet-grill
https://www.recteq.com/products/rt-590-competition-cart
https://www.recteq.com/products/sear-kit-rt-700-rt-590
https://www.recteq.com/products/rt-590-front-folding-shelf

That's what I ended up with. Excellent build quality and it's been trouble free for a year now. If you have to move it regularly (I do) the competition cart is worth the money. Bought the front shelf (I think it should have come with it!). The sear kit is handy if you need to use it like a traditional grill.


----------



## g-man

@rotolow I have a recteq too. Do the sear grates work? I have a gas grill that I only use to make 3 burgers during the winter months. It is reaching the end of life and I was thinking on just replacing it, but if the sear grates work, then I would not need another grill in the patio.


----------



## ksturfguy

rotolow said:


> ksturfguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time for me to buy a pellet grill. Also considered an electric smoker but seems like pellet will provide better smoke flavor and I can grill with it. Granted I'll still do a majority of my grilling on my gas grill.
> 
> For the pellet grills I'm trying to decide between a Green Mountain, Pitt Boss, Grilla or Rec Tec. Trying to stay in the $800 or below range but also dont want to buy anything too cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> I went RecTeq:
> 
> https://www.recteq.com/products/rt-590-wood-pellet-grill
> https://www.recteq.com/products/rt-590-competition-cart
> https://www.recteq.com/products/sear-kit-rt-700-rt-590
> https://www.recteq.com/products/rt-590-front-folding-shelf
> 
> That's what I ended up with. Excellent build quality and it's been trouble free for a year now. If you have to move it regularly (I do) the competition cart is worth the money. Bought the front shelf (I think it should have come with it!). The sear kit is handy if you need to use it like a traditional grill.
Click to expand...

I ended up getting a Green Mountain. Since they changed name of the grills they had their old models discounted so picked one up for $699. I just looked again and the same exact grill just with a different name is now $850. So was hard to pass up.

I will admit I've kind of got hooked on smoking so if and when this one stops working I will upgrade to a bigger ReqTeq maybe the 700 or 1250 or will look at a Yoder.


----------



## wiread

ksturfguy said:


> I ended up getting a Green Mountain. Since they changed name of the grills they had their old models discounted so picked one up for $699. I just looked again and the same exact grill just with a different name is now $850. So was hard to pass up.
> 
> I will admit I've kind of got hooked on smoking so if and when this one stops working I will upgrade to a bigger ReqTeq maybe the 700 or 1250 or will look at a Yoder.


I did that same deal about 2 months ago. I use it every week. The Auger motor was bad to start, but it was an easy fix to replace and the place I bought it from gave it to me right away. I always did stuff on the Weber, but this is so much nicer not having to babysit the temp for 2-4-5 hours.

The flavor is good and with wifi and things it is very convenient to get things done. Now I can do low and slow for 12+ hours if I want and not worry about it


----------



## ksturfguy

wiread said:


> ksturfguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up getting a Green Mountain. Since they changed name of the grills they had their old models discounted so picked one up for $699. I just looked again and the same exact grill just with a different name is now $850. So was hard to pass up.
> 
> I will admit I've kind of got hooked on smoking so if and when this one stops working I will upgrade to a bigger ReqTeq maybe the 700 or 1250 or will look at a Yoder.
> 
> 
> 
> I did that same deal about 2 months ago. I use it every week. The Auger motor was bad to start, but it was an easy fix to replace and the place I bought it from gave it to me right away. I always did stuff on the Weber, but this is so much nicer not having to babysit the temp for 2-4-5 hours.
> 
> The flavor is good and with wifi and things it is very convenient to get things done. Now I can do low and slow for 12+ hours if I want and not worry about it
Click to expand...

Yep I've enjoyed mine so far. I've used mine basically once a week since I bought it in July. The ignitor didn't work this last weekend so I had to light the pellets with a torch. Contacted GMG and they going to send me a new one.


----------



## PNW_George

We get rain occasionally in the Seattle/Tacoma area. Tends to put a damper on grilling so I installed an Awning today. I'll take this weather over rain to test out the Awning any day.


----------



## Shizzlestix66

First overnight cook on the Recteq 1250. Two small pork butts for Mothers Day. I'm not sure if I can go back to my Smokey mountain after how smooth the Recteq ran.


----------



## brett2k07

So I have a pellet grill coming this week. What pellets is everyone using?


----------



## PNW_George

brett2k07 said:


> So I have a pellet grill coming this week. What pellets is everyone using?


I use Bear Mountain BBQ Pellets. I'm sure there are other good options.


----------

